# X Rates rising to previous levels in Seattle tomorrow...



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Rates back to 1.35 ie 15% increase in Seattle, they made it sound like it was just a February thing due to low demand but had to be drivers saying pack sand at 1.10...says Min Fare $3+$1 SRF=.20 Seattle fee...seems to hint at guarantee maybe going away? Anyone more veteran than me know details? Cheers


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

That is a good start I think the rate should just be set at half of whatever the taxi rates are in the given city, I think that is more than fair for all parties involved. I have still not seen any posts on customers complaining on price from my experience most have no clue what the rates are. The only complaints I ever hear about is surge even 1.1 or 1.2 and they start asking "what is going on with uber is it busy today"


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Considering that gas prices are close to $3 per gallon in Seattle, I think that this is still far from what you need to cover your costs. Taxis are still charging twice this rate, so I don't think it's great, but it has to be better than a kick to the gonads.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

lu181 said:


> That is a good start I think the rate should just be set at half of whatever the taxi rates are in the given city, I think that is more than fair for all parties involved. I have still not seen any posts on customers complaining on price from my experience most have no clue what the rates are. The only complaints I ever hear about is surge even 1.1 or 1.2 and they start asking "what is going on with uber is it busy today"


I'm wondering why you think that setting the rates at 50% of a taxi is appropriate? I agree that passengers don't keep a good eye on the actual rates but they seem to have been very happy with the fares before the rate cuts. Given that Uber is faster to pickup than a cab, more likely to actually show, typically cleaner, and less likely to run up the meter (and you have recourse if they do), I would think that even a 25% discount from cab fares would be a very attractive price point. Not that we will ever go back to that but I was making pretty good money last summer when rates were still reasonable.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm wondering why you think that setting the rates at 50% of a taxi is appropriate? I agree that passengers don't keep a good eye on the actual rates but they seem to have been very happy with the fares before the rate cuts. Given that Uber is faster to pickup than a cab, more likely to actually show, typically cleaner, and less likely to run up the meter (and you have recourse if they do), I would think that even a 25% discount from cab fares would be a very attractive price point. Not that we will ever go back to that but I was making pretty good money last summer when rates were still reasonable.


The 50% off number marketing research shows this is the number that keeps a customers attention hence all the infomercials half off claims. IMHO I think they can charge the same or more than taxi service the only things they provide differently from taxi is the convenience . Customers for the most part can care less who is driving them and what car they drive I have found now that they enter destination many do not even say hi anymore just stare at their phones. They are now down to 16 year old cars in some markets yr 2k cars are manufactured and on the road in 99 so better quality car going out the window.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

X price should be equal to local taxis. Why not? People think X is a better experience, so if they get a better experience for the same price, that should be incentive enough.

Go with taxi rates and drop the surge pricing completely.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Thats good that X rates have gone up in seattle and san diego too.


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> Thats good that X rates have gone up in seattle and san diego too.


San diego rates haven't changed


----------



## Cartman59 (Feb 4, 2015)

X should at least be equal in price to local taxi services. We are a premium service compared to them. Faster arrival, nicer cars, better customer service. We are Nordstrom priced like the dollar store. Uber doesn't realize what service level they have. They will end up being the same as Myspace and another company take their spot. The drivers are the most important part of the scheme not the riders. Drivers will go to the higher pay. Riders will go to the better service rather than the lower price.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm wondering why you think that setting the rates at 50% of a taxi is appropriate? I agree that passengers don't keep a good eye on the actual rates but they seem to have been very happy with the fares before the rate cuts. Given that Uber is faster to pickup than a cab, more likely to actually show, typically cleaner, and less likely to run up the meter (and you have recourse if they do), I would think that even a 25% discount from cab fares would be a very attractive price point. Not that we will ever go back to that but I was making pretty good money last summer when rates were still reasonable.


I agree. Half is still too cheap IMHO.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> San diego rates haven't changed


 A driver in San Diego posted that the rates went up yesterday. Im not in San Diego just going on what he said.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Well rates might be "up" ie back to previous record lows but man did they oversaturate Seattle for St Pats...gottta love the "huge pay tonight" emails. Better surge on a Sun Eve than tonight and a driver on every block


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

SeattleUber said:


> Well rates might be "up" ie back to previous record lows but man did they oversaturate Seattle for St Pats...gottta love the "huge pay tonight" emails. Better surge on a Sun Eve than tonight and a driver on every block


Are you saying that St. Patty's day didn't do well? That's not a good sign.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

it was/still is crawling w drivers..VERY slow compared to what i see on a daily basis on rider app. have SUV and they wont let me do XL only so impossible to make a profit with no X surge..rather clean my house and break even than lose money on FUBER LOL


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

This is good news...maybe they'll raise rates everywhere this summer


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberThere said:


> Are you saying that St. Patty's day didn't do well? That's not a good sign.


Raleigh was oversaturated with X drivers as well, no surge up till 1am when I hung it up, reminded me of New Years. I made a little money on Select but there wasn't a lot of demand and we are starting to get too many select drivers as well.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Last night I worked from 10:30pm - midnight in Seattle and only had 1 Uber pickup and 2 Lyft passengers... made $19.05 gross ... Too many drivers on the road...

I did have a request from an Uber PAX with 4.1 rating... I ignored that one... Last time I had someone that low they were a complete ass and gave me a 1 star rating no matter how nice and accommodating I was (he even drank my free water and took an entire packet of gum).


----------

